# Bikeman - Ketzer Komplett-Bike Dirt Street Slopestyle



## UniTy (10. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200245702148&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010

Wir versteigern hier ein Bikeman Ketzer Rahmen mit Top Parts geeignet für z.b. Dirt Jump, Street, Slopestyle oder auch zum Freeriden oder zum Downhill fahren das Bike ist ein Allrounder. Man muss es halt nur demensprechend Ausstatten. Das Rad verkaufen wir im Kundenauftrag. Es ist Top gepflegt und alles Funktioniert einbandfrei. Es sind richtig Hochwertige Parts verbaut. Unser Kunde verkauft das Rad nur weil er doch viel mehr Fully fährt und das Hardtail nur im Keller stand und wenige male zum Einsatz gekommen ist. Das Rad hat keine Hohen Sprünge oder Extreme Belastungen kennengelernt. Es würde alles von uns Überprüft. Es sind lediglich die üblichen gebrauchsspuren zu sehen guckt euch auch die Fotos an. Jetzt liegt es an euch.

Gerne könnt ihr das Rad auch in 40764 Langenfeld angucken und natürlich auch Abholen. Versand würde mit Hermes erfolgen Preis Liegt bei 46 Euro für den Versand + Verpackung.

Rahmen: Bikeman  Ketzer RH.: 38cm Material: 7005 Alu DB Lenkwinkel: 70,0°, Oberrohrlänge: 535mm Gewicht ca. 2.300 g - Neu Preis 299 Euro

Gabel: Zoom Flight UpSideDown Gabel, Extrem Stabil mit 20mm Steckachse 100mm Federweg, Federsystem über Stahlfeder und Elastomere, einstellbar, Brücke und Tauchrohre aus Magnesium (einteilig), Standrohre hart anodisiert aus Aluminium. Neu Preis 179 Euro

Bremsen: Magura Jouise FR mit VR + HR 180mm Scheiben  - Neu Preis Stk. 230 Euro = 460 Euro

Innenlager: ein CMP oder Truvativ Innenlager in ähnlicher Qualität ist vorbaut könnten wir leider nicht erkennen. Ca. 49 Euro

Kurbel: Truvativ  Hussefelt mit 38z. Kettenblatt und Truvativ Alu Bash-Guard. 169 Euro

Kettenführung: Truvativ Box Guide 99 Euro

Pedalen: Truvativ Holzfeller 79 Euro

Kette: KMC X-9 Gold noch die Original mit 18Karat Gold 39 Euro

Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 49 Euro

Schalthebel: Shimano XT 25 Euro

Kassette: Shimano 30 Euro

VR- Laufrad: White Industrie Nabe QR20 + Mavic D321 Disc Felge. Neu Preis ca. 390 Euro

HR-Laufrad: Scott Components Nabe + Mavic D321 Disc Felge. Neu Preis 199 Euro

Reifen/Schleuche: Maxxis Highroller 26x2.50 Reifen + Maxxis Schleuche FR 1.2mm wandstärke. Zusammen Neu ca. 80 Euro

Sattelstütze: Truvativ XR Neu Preis 49 Euro

Sattelklemme: Salsa 30 Euro

Sattel: Fizik Limitierte Auflage nicht mehr zu bekommen in Fell Optik 99 Euro Sattelstreben haben ein paar Roststellen ist aber nicht weiter schlimm siehe Fotos.

Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus 25,4mm 120 Euro

Lenker: Syncros Neu Preis 59 Euro

Griffe: Oury Lock On Preis 29 Euro

Steuersatz: Cane Creek VP Semi. Neu Preis 39 Euro

Amobera A-Head Kralle durchgehen für mehr Stabilität und Steifigkeit 29 Euro

Das Rad hat also einen Neu Wert von: 2600,00 Euro jetzt zeigt uns mal was euch das Bike noch wert ist.


----------

